# Grooming question for ladies



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

I think this was brought up in another thread a few weeks ago, but I can't find it now.

I have not shaved my legs in almost 13 years. I almost did for our wedding, but my husband said that he didn't want me to. My hair is really soft and fine on my legs like a kids. It isn't dark or course, so I just don't do it. Progressively it is getting finer and blonder, and I think if I am anything like my mom ( who also doesn't shave) eventually it will all just go away. ( my mom's legs are smooth as if they have been waxed, but she just never shaved them and eventually the hair quit growing)
I hate to shave.
Genetically, I am lucky in that regard.

I have also waxed and shaved downtown for several years regularly... I mean semi regularly. I wax the top parts once a month - 6 weeks and shave the unwaxable parts once or twice a week.
I struggle with ingrown hairs. Once the waxed parts start to grow back in, it gets stubbley and red, but I have to wait until it is long enough to wax again... or the bumps heal to wax. So the interim is unfomfortable and unattractive.

For women who also do this... how do you handle the stubble and and bumps?
I think it looks terrible and it makes me itch and causes insecurities. I don't want my husband to go down there and see this awful red bump or see where I have had to ...um do surgery on an ingrown hair.
I mean, I exfoliate, I use lotions and powder.
I think I read somewhere that there are some facial products that help?
What are your tips on how to avoid this?
The creams don't really work on me and laser hair removal is way out of my budget.
I just want to be confident when I take my panties off.
How do strippers do it?


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Speaking from a man whose wife has those ingrown hair problems... not a big deal at all. I know its all about how you feel personally, but when you are married, and your husband loves you, we don't care about stuff like this. If you were single... it could weird a guy out, him worrying about it being something else.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

[QUOTE=Mrs.LonelyGal;217266
For women who also do this... how do you handle the stubble and and bumps?


In grown hairs BLOW. They are often caused by dead skin cells that block the exit. The hair hits the skin, gets blocked and doubles back into the pore. I use a brush in the shower with liquid soap. That helps exfoliate. I used to use a product by Aveda that was supposed to be an exfoliant. It is really expensive. A friend of mine said it is just witch hazel. So I am going to try that. Put the stuff into a spray bottle and mist it on the skin.

I think many strippers use makeup to cover the bumps. Or at least the one who gave me a lap dance said that!


----------



## Mrs Chai (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you have a professional wax or do you do it yourself? When you shave, do you shave against or with?

I never had too many problems with ingrown hairs but I always got razor burn really badly on my underarms and pubic area. When I mentioned to how unattractive it was, my husband (boyfriend at the time) said he never noticed. So it might be your husband wouldn't even know.

I always used shaving cream until one day I read a review about this lotion called "Coochy." It was a review by a man who shaved his head which I found entertaining, so I ordered it on amazon.

That was almost a year ago and I still have about half a bottle and half a spray that came with it.

When you shave, you are irritating the skin. Make sure you razor is relatively sharp (especially for down there). I found with the combination of Coochy and a sharp razor, I got a smooth shave that left no irritation and lasted longer than ever before. I have two razors, one I use for underarms and legs, and one for just down below. I find the skin on my underarms and legs are much more resiliant and can handle a duller blade than the pubic area, so I just rotate them as need then throw them out.

What are you exfoliating with? A loofah isn't a good exfoliator, it actually holds a lot of bacteria and they should be thrown out and replaced regularly. The little exfoliator brushes advertised for face use work great for down there, especially if you have issues with ingrowns. Be sure to keep it separate from your facial brush! =P

Coochy has been amazing. It's gotten rid of all my razor burn issues and a little bit goes a long way. I also found that shaving with the way your hair grows down there first, then going back against the grain ensures less irritation and a cleaner shave. Your hair usually has whorls, so go slowly the first time to get an idea of your pattern, then afterwards you won't even have to think about it. Do small sections as well. With legs, people like to do long strokes. It's unnecessary, since the skin is much more delicate and sensitive. Little bits at a time will make it not so hard on your skin!

You can buy Coochy and its after spray at amazon for a reasonable price. 

Amazon.com: Coochy-Original Rash-Free Shaving Cream, 16oz Original: Health & Personal Care

(Picked this up from going to Cosmetology school and having a gf who stripped for a bit)


----------



## ChimeIn (Oct 10, 2009)

I asked a stripper once what they did... 

Use a VERY SHARP RAZOR and only shave with the grain. ONLY shave at the end of your shower, after your skin and hair have been moistened by the warm water. Then, and this key, NEVER let warm water touch the area again. RINSE WITH COLD WATER AND GET OUT OF SHOWER IMMEDIATLY. 

I've done this ever since I spoke to this woman and I've never had an ingrown hair since... no special exfoliation products, no special loofahs, no lotions, no nothing. But I've never had especially sensitive skin either.

Hope this helps.


----------



## julia71 (Oct 25, 2010)

There is a product called "coochy cream" that is AWESOME!! I used to have that problem - until I started using this to shave. It's a cream that you use to shave with - but it's not at all a shaving cream. It's like a very thick lotion - you smear it on, shave and rinse it off. And I swear - no red bumps, no ingrown hairs - at least since I've used it I've never had another problem with them. I don't understand WHY it works, it just does. When I first got it, it seemed like an awfully small bottle, but you really don't need much, so it lasts a pretty long time. I get it from a girl that does these parties called Slumber Parties - they are these "adult" parties - it's a product they sell at them *wink*! I googled the product a minute ago and apparently there's a product called the same thing available on-line at many other places, but I can't guarantee it's the exact same thing. I many buy one of them to check it out and see.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't have stubble or bumps. I use a hair removal cream called Magic. It's in the hair care section for black men to remove their facial hair or hair on their heads without getting ingrown hairs. Works like a charm. Everyone I suggest it to loves it.


----------



## Erom (Jan 24, 2012)

Mrs.LonelyGal said:


> For women who also do this... how do you handle the stubble and and bumps?
> I think it looks terrible and it makes me itch and causes insecurities. I don't want my husband to go down there and see this awful red bump or see where I have had to ...um do surgery on an ingrown hair.
> I mean, I exfoliate, I use lotions and powder.
> I think I read somewhere that there are some facial products that help?
> ...


don't know about other guy, but I would gladly put 
up with the bumps and red spots instead of the hair. Would only be to glad to help with the maintenance as well, maybe do each other, would be a great prelude to and evening in or out. do you occasionally go without the panties to let the cool air caress the freshly smooth skin?


----------



## Auzzie (Jan 23, 2012)

Erom said:


> do you occasionally go without the panties to let the cool air caress the freshly smooth skin?


Im sorry, and perhaps never your intention...but that comes across to me as kind of creepy:scratchhead:


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

Auzzie said:


> Im sorry, and perhaps never your intention...but that comes across to me as kind of creepy:scratchhead:


:iagree:

I get hair bumps too. Doesnt bother my dude, so I dont worry about it much.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Auzzie said:


> Im sorry, and perhaps never your intention...but that comes across to me as kind of creepy:scratchhead:


:iagree:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Try body sugaring.... 

Natural Hair Removal: Ancient Egyptian Art of Body Sugaring | Care2 Healthy Living


----------



## HaHa (Oct 1, 2010)

I shave everything downtown. Anytime I have waxed I get ingrown hairs. I used to only do it in bikini season, but realized that I dreaded starting over each season because the ingrown hairs, etc so I started just shaving every day. I already shave my legs every day so no biggie to shave there. Over time, my skin has just gotten used to me shaving and now I don’t get anything. I also use baby oil to shave everything as it doesn’t dry you out like a lot of shaving creams. I also change out the razor for downtown like every three days or so its super sharp.


----------

